# Decocking a crossbow



## Gentleman4561 (Sep 19, 2010)

Just wondering how yall decock your crossbows?  I sometimes use the cocking aid or just my hand but it dosent work to well and im always scared it will slip on me.  Ive heard of shooting a old arrow into the ground but i dont have any and dont wanna use my nice ones.  Any other ideas?  And please dont turn this into an argument about how bad crossbows are.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 19, 2010)

i shoot my sons into the ground. just put a field tip on your bolt and pick soft dirt !


----------



## hikingthehills (Sep 19, 2010)

Use the rope cocker and pull it up tight on one side and with the other end you have a longer piece of rope, wrap it around your hand and pull up a little then squeeze the trigger and let it down slow. I have shot my crap arrows into the dirt with a field point but I lost my last crap arrow last weekend so this is how I do it and it woks fine. Hope this helps.


----------



## paulito (Sep 19, 2010)

you need to put a field point on one bolt and do it that way. sell it to yourself that you will use that bolt for shooting at squirrels, rabbits and yotes. i didn't want to give one up either but have had fun practicing on other things with that one bolt.


----------



## brriner (Sep 19, 2010)

As others have said, use a bolt with a field point or older broadhead.  Get some practice that way when ready to get down.


----------



## laserdoc (Sep 19, 2010)

Crossbows are designed to stay cocked for a good 24 hours. Had a rep from tenpoint tell me so. He said he has left his cocked for 48 but dosn't recommend  it over 24.
I just shoot mine into my target.That way at home or back in camp you at least get to pull the trigger and say "Yep I'm still on at 30"


----------



## huntin1 (Sep 19, 2010)

I sometimes used the cocking aid to decock, but most of the time I just shot an arrow, carried one with a judo point just for that purpose. 



huntin1


----------



## Realtree Ga (Sep 19, 2010)

I use my cocking aid.  I take a rope and wrap around the trigger then put that rope in my teeth.  Put the bow on fire.  Pull up on the cocking aid with my hands while I have the rope in my teeth around the trigger.  I pull the trigger with the rope in my teeth and simply lower the string.  Sounds complicated, but it is very simple and easy to lower.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Sep 19, 2010)

huntin1 said:


> I sometimes used the cocking aid to decock, but most of the time I just shot an arrow, carried one with a judo point just for that purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> huntin1





x2 - I went to Walmart and bought a bolt out of the assorted arrow/bolt boxes. It does not have to be perfect length - just a $3 el cheapo bolt with a field point or judo. For $5 you have a de-cocker and don't have to worry about loosing a limb or finger


----------



## gunslinger07 (Sep 19, 2010)

I'll use my cocking aid if I have someone to pull the trigger for me, otherwise I have a designated decocking bolt with a field tip that I shoot into a safe place.


----------



## Echo (Sep 19, 2010)

I keep a small target in the truck when I go crossbow hunting and shoot a field tipped bolt into it when the hunt is done. Problem solved.


----------



## confederate (Sep 19, 2010)

I let my excalibur down by hand. It really aint no problem at all and its nothing like you think it would be, its really easy.


----------



## tournament fisher (Sep 19, 2010)

i am not letting my parker down by hand "no way". i will shoot into a target when i get to the truck or camp


----------



## Robk (Sep 19, 2010)

if you're near a TSC store,  Just ask the manager for a styrofoam block from the trailers.  works great and one will last a while.  If you're near Jesup just come by and see me at my store.


----------



## JWilson (Sep 19, 2010)

I hold it with my hands and use my thumb to trip the trigger


----------



## coondog96 (Sep 19, 2010)

confederate said:


> I let my excalibur down by hand. It really aint no problem at all and its nothing like you think it would be, its really easy.



this is what i used to do until one day i let it slip and POW i busted a limb.NOT WORTH IT !!!!! Just designate one bolt for decocking purposes tipped with a field tip or an old BH.Costed me about 140.00 to buy new limbs.good bolt replacment 7 to 10 dollars you do the math.


----------



## confederate (Sep 19, 2010)

The first year I had my crossbow I wouldnt try it then I was watching an Excalibur video. I saw Kath troubridge do it like it was nothing, and I mean nothing. I said if a woman can do I should be able to. Im telling you, it aint hard at all. You are pulling up when you pull the trigger so it doesnt snatch your arms at all.


----------



## GaryD (Sep 22, 2010)

FERAL ONE said:


> i shoot my sons into the ground. just put a field tip on your bolt and pick soft dirt !



Same here!


----------



## GaryD (Sep 22, 2010)

I tried that gator hunting weekend on a gator hunt. My wet hands and freshly waxed string caused me a problem. The bird finger on my left hand swollen up the twice it's normal size! Ouch! I was afraid to look; thought it wouldn't be there...


----------



## castaway (Sep 22, 2010)

use a old bolt and shoot it in the ground when I unload my dads. easiest way and safe too.


----------



## marknga (Sep 22, 2010)

I just fire the designated decocker bolt.


----------



## Arrow-Slinger (Sep 22, 2010)

*Unloading*

Got a cheap bolt from Walmart with a field tip and  keep it in the case at the truck. When I get back I just shoot it into the ground. It just aint worth the risk of busting a limb over a $5.00 bolt. I'm sure I could do it with my hands, but just one slip and your done.


----------

